# Utah County Commercial Paving?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody on here know someone/recommend somebody that does asphalt paving in Utah county? My sister's business is relocating and she needs somebody to put in a parking lot ASAP as her paver fell through last minute. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Miller Paving, Black Forest, Kilgore, Stacker Parson


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had Otis Young do my driveway.

Was the lowest bidder and the driveway looks great. He covers all of Utah. If he is in the area he will do it pretty quick.

http://otisyoungpaving.net/asphalt-paving


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Miller Paving, Black Forest, Kilgore, Stacker Parson


Have you used any of their services or know people that have?

Thanks bowgy, I'll pass Otis Young along to my sister to look into.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks bowgy said:


> He has bought my services so I thought I would give him a try. He came when he said he would and did the job as quoted, about 2 years ago, he contacted me this year and I had him seal coat it.
> 
> He uses local asphalt such as Staker Parsons.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Have you used any of their services or know people that have?
> 
> Thanks bowgy, I'll pass Otis Young along to my sister to look into.


Used these company's on larger projects. I don't know what they bid for a smaller project. I'm sure it isn't cheap. I know there isn't much cost difference between concrete and asphalt. Maybe a few bucks less per square foot for asphalt.


----------



## FaithKelly (Jul 27, 2020)

There are 2 companies that I've dealt with: Otis Young and the Black Forest. Otis did a good job for a reasonable price, Black Forest is far more expensive but the quality of their work is worth all the money you spend. But I remember that during my life in Ireland we used the services of a driveways dublin company, and their way to work with driveways was completely different from paving contractors from the US. Still, I think the two companies mentioned above can do asphalt paving without any problems.


----------

